# Sexing dendroaspis viridis



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Today Southwest vipers a good friend of mine came around to give me a hand to sex my d viridis, the only accurate way we could do this was by probing, we have been told that d viridis can be sexed by the shape of their heads, but to be 99.9% sure we decided to probe them all, probing D viridis are easy to probe once they have been restrained.
I now have 3.3. and i am putting up one pair of genuine C.B. sexed d viridis up for sale. genuine enquiries and dwa holders only please. The pair for sale are a true 6ft plus and unrelated. the price is 800 pounds.









probing d viridis, this turned out to be a female.










Southwest vipers holding d viridis restrained in a sexing tube.









this is the male that is up for sale.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Thats a scary looking one.................Not the snake.......:lol2:

Looks like fun guys!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Naturally Wild said:


> Thats a scary looking one.................Not the snake.......:lol2:
> 
> Looks like fun guys!


The best bit is being crapped and musked over. They really do object to being caught and having a probe put up their genitals. I know people who pay good money for that!


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hmmm, been to primark again i see swv........


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

snappingchap said:


> hmmm, been to primark again i see swv........


That shirt is now covered in mamba wee wee. 
Do you like the mambas, snappingchap? Note that these are the rarer 'blue' phase and not the common green ones. I can arrange for better pics to be posted if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

having seen the mambas in the flesh, yes, i do like them, could i selotape a rattle to their ntail so they became propper snakes


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW nice snake on the top of my list when I get a DWAL only 10 years to go till im old enough to get one lol


----------

